# Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays



## Serafim (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello everyone I just wnted to wish you all a Merry Christmas and to those who do not celebrate Christmas Happy Holidays. Is it still pc to not say Merry Christmas? Thoughts on the subject anyone?


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Let's go with the traditional Merry Christmas!! 

Screw that political correctness crap!! Pardon my French! Whatever happened to freedom of speech???!!!

You should be able to use whatever greetings your religion uses. If it offends another religion that's too bad. They should be aware of the customs of other religions, if not, oh well! You can't please everyone so stop trying!

This isn't aimed any anyone, I'm just venting.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

HEY!! What's with the double post??


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

HUH?? Triple post??


----------



## Serafim (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow maybe you triple tapped the mouse lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 24, 2007)

LOL Works for me bro, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

And a Happy New Year!!!!##!#@


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 24, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Let's go with the traditional Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Screw that political correctness crap!! Pardon my French! Whatever happened to freedom of speech???!!!
> 
> ...







Right on!!!!!!!I am with you all the way on this one..not pointed to anyone btw..

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Serafim (Dec 24, 2007)

I was just making sure about the Merry Christmas. LOL


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 24, 2007)

Joy and Peace to all of you! May your stockings be filled with lots of goodies! Eat well, enjoy family and friends, and eat some more! 

I'll be savoring a horseradish crusted beef tenderloin and a *few* Greygoose bloody marys. I've got chicks thawing for all the Tegus, too.


----------



## dorton (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Mike (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry X-Mas.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 25, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> Let's go with the traditional Merry Christmas!!
> 
> Screw that political correctness crap!! Pardon my French! Whatever happened to freedom of speech???!!!
> 
> ...



Not only do I not celebrate Christmas but i don't celebrate any holidays. but like you said I understand most people here celebrate Christmas and other holidays, and to be honest I could care less lol.. I am not offended in the least that y'all don't believe what I believe. 
I think that the other people who _are_ offended by someone wishing someone else a happy -whatever- are jealous and actually want to celebrate too ... so if they are not happy in their own life and points of view then they will be offended... lol well I guess thats my own lil' venting session as well.


----------



## jimski427 (Dec 27, 2007)

well, seeing how i hate holidays in general, i am on the same page as cowher... lol i could care less what you wish me, as long as its not dead.... and seeing how its after christmas i will just say happy new year


----------

